# Fish attractants pros or cons



## rusty.hook (Apr 15, 2011)

There are some good fish attractants out there such as Pro Cure and Uni Butter, Hot Sauce, which one do yall use and what are the results are do yall use something else, or do yall not use anything???
Pro Cure
Uni Butter
Hot sauce


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 15, 2011)

I use bioedge Herring and Menhaden


----------



## lswoody (Apr 17, 2011)

I've bought several through the years and while I won't say that they really helped i don't think they hurt either. A few years ago though I was fishing with a tube and put some shad attractant in it and on the first cast caught a 5# channel cat. Don't think I would have gotten it without the shad attractant. What i have, I been trying to use it up this year.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 17, 2011)

I know for striped bass the Bioedge scents have helped - fished side by side with a buddy using the same lures and I was crushing those fish and got a fat zero - shared some of the scent and he hooked up right away

but other times it does not make any difference at all - I am using the scent and have no more fish then the guy not using it


----------



## rweathers1 (Apr 17, 2011)

I use CB's Hawg Sauce. I think that it helps fish hang on longer once they grab you bait :USA1: 

https://www.cbshawgsauce.com/


----------



## redbug (Apr 17, 2011)

Mega strike is the one I use and think it helps anything that covers the human sent is a good think


----------



## bassfishinh123 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think the best is mega strike but I want to try the new f2 by yum they seem to have a few different scents.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 26, 2011)

pro cure is very big up here


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 26, 2011)

megastrike as well as an aresole spray garlic, and then jj's magic are all in my tacklebox

Jeff


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 26, 2011)

I use Carolina Lunker Sauce. I think it helps to keep them holding it for that extra second it sometimes takes to get in position for a good hook set.


----------



## waterboy (Jul 22, 2011)

If you get a chance, open the lid of some Smelly Jelly gel/paste and take a wiff. https://www.smellyjellyfishing.com/ I use the Crawfish Anise Gel as I think it has the most "stink". I haven't tried their liquids. Just put the end of your lure in the jar, cast out and start catching!


----------



## juggernoob (Jul 22, 2011)

waterboy said:


> If you get a chance, open the lid of some Smelly Jelly gel/paste and take a wiff. https://www.smellyjellyfishing.com/ I use the Crawfish Anise Gel as I think it has the most "stink". I haven't tried their liquids. Just put the end of your lure in the jar, cast out and start catching!



x2 - I use Smelly Jelly Bass Feast, the bass seem to hold on to the bait longer.


----------



## Razorback (Jul 23, 2011)

I've only tried baitmate from walmart. I put a few pumps in each worm bag. Can't say that it gets me more strikes, but when I've just put on a new worm, the bass do seem to hit it a little harder and hold on longer than with a plain worm.


----------

